# Supreme Show Critiques



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.ourcats.co.uk/News/2008/axiscook/WebCritiques.pdf


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The whole of the latest "Our Cats" is online now if anyone is interested :thumbup:


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for that 
I don't get me paper until Friday so thanks again.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

There is no paper this week, well, it's delayed, see the gccf website. That is why I posted the link to the critques, it's good cuz even non members can read them


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I dont no if iam being abit blonde:crazy: but i cant see mine on their (cakies cotton candy)

if any one spots it could you let me no:cornut:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

They're not all there by any means - mine isn't either.

They're always spread over several issues of the paper each year anyway. We will just have to be patient!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> They're not all there by any means - mine isn't either.
> 
> They're always spread over several issues of the paper each year anyway. We will just have to be patient!


oh thanks:thumbup:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Linz, your girl's one's there x

As is my mate's MC kitten one  xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine is there. But yes some people will have to wait a while


----------



## MrsJelly (Nov 4, 2008)

When will people who haven't been mentioned already, be on there?
- My boy isnt on there, searched for AGES! haha


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The next issue prehaps?! all depends when the judge sends the critiques in i guess.


----------



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks hun x


----------

